

"Kony 2012" - A Social Media Experiment Worth Sharing - got2surf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Y4MnpzG5Sqc

======
got2surf
I know some people will say this isn't related to HN at all, but it's social
media. It's an experiment to see if we can share something at an incredible
scale, and this is the tangible result, the real-world benefit, of the
technology that all of us strive to develop.

Our solutions make the world better in a slightly better way; Kony 2012
integrates all of our technology to make it better in a grand way. So yes,
this is related to HN - as technologists, but also as humans.

